# هل هناك آيات في الإنجيل تأمر بالقتل ؟



## manssour (17 ديسمبر 2010)

هل هناك آيات في الإنجيل تأمر بالقتل ؟


----------



## اليعازر (17 ديسمبر 2010)

*سلام المسيح

الإجابة هنا

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=140657*


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (17 ديسمبر 2010)

لا


لا    يوجد​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (17 ديسمبر 2010)

لا .. لا يوجد

طبعًا كالعادة نتوقع أن يضع لنا الأخ منصور .. الآيتين الشهيرتين
1- ما جئت لألقي سلامًا بل سيفًا
2- أما أعدائي ........ فهاتوهم هنا و اذبحوهم قدامي :d


----------



## manssour (18 ديسمبر 2010)

ما هي عقوبة القاتل في المسيحية ؟


----------



## بايبل333 (18 ديسمبر 2010)

*لا يوجد عقوبة ارضية لقاتل عموما سواء بحق او بغير حق..بل يوجد منع من القتل بشكل عام حيث يقول الكتاب المقدس ( لا تقتل) و انتهي.. اي سواء بحق او بدون حق فالقتل ممنوع.*


----------



## بايبل333 (18 ديسمبر 2010)

حكم القتل أو الأعدام في الكتاب المقدس

من حق الدوله و هيئاتها الشرعيه اصدار الحكم باعدام القاتل و ليس من شأن الأفراد صونا للأمن البشري من الفوضي .
( " سافك دم الأنسان بالأنسان يسفك دمه " ( تكوين 9 : 6
(" الذين يأخذون بالسيف بالسيف يهلكون " ( متي 26 : 52
الحاكم" لا يحمل السيف عبثا اذ هو خادم الله منتقم للغضب من الذي يفعل الشر"
( رو 13 : 1 ـ 4 )

"بقلم"القمص مرقص عزيز خليل.
  نصت الشريعه الألهيه علي ان " سافك دم الأنسان بالأنسان يسفك دمه " ( تكوين 9 : 6 ) , و هذا أول نص الهي لتحصين حياه الأنسان علي الأرض بعد الطوفان . اما قبل الطوفان فقد حصن الله قائين قاتل اخيه , لا تهوينا لرذيله القتل فأن العقوبه التي عوقب بها قائين كانت أشد و أصعب من الأعدام , حتي انه هو نفسه خشي هذه العقوبه و فزع منها , لأن حياه القلق و الأضطراب التي .التزم ان يعيشها كان الموت اهون منها
:لقد حصن الله حياه قايين للأسباب الأتيه
اولا : لأن وجوده كان ضروريا آنئذ لظروف عمران العالم
(ثانيا : لأتاحه فرصه التوبه له ( تكوين 4 : 13 ــ 16
(اولا : القتل و الأعدام في العهد القديم ( في اليهوديه
في الشريعه الموسويه حصن الله الحياه البشريه بالوصيه السادسه من الوصايا العشر " لا تقتل " ( خروج 20 : 13 ) . و قد أوضحت الشريعه الموسويه كيف يطالب الله بدم الأنسان المسفوك بيد أخيه , بأن نصت علي تحديد مدن الملجأ التي يلجأ اليها القاتل الذي قتل نفسا عن غير قصد ( سهوا ) [ عدد 35 : 6 , 11 , 12 , 22 ــ 28 ] و بذلك فرقت الشريعه بين القاتل عمدا و بغير عمد , فصرحت بقتل القاتل عمدا ( عدد 35 : 16 ــ 21 ) و حمايه القاتل بغير عمد .
يقول الله في العهد القديم في الوصايا العشر " لا تقتل " ( خروج 20 : 13 ) و لكنه في الوقت نفسه صرح بالقتل او الأعدام في حالات معينه , بل اننا نستطيع ان نقول ان الله في العهد القديم لم .يصرح فقط بالقتل و الأعدام بل أمر به كعقوبه لمن يقترف بعض الذنوب
:قتل الزاني و اعدامه
فالوصيه السابعه من الوصايا العشر في القديم تقول " لا تزن " ( خروج 20 : 14 ) . و الشريعه تأمر بأن " يقتل الزاني و الزانيه " ( لاويين 20 : 10 ــ 16 ) . و قد تحدث الكتبه و الفريسيون مع السيد المسيح عن المرأه الزانيه قائلين له : " موسي في الناموس اوصانا ان مثل هذه ترجم " ( يوحنا 8 : 5 ) .

:قتل القاتل و اعدامه
الوصيه السادسه من الوصايا العشر في القديم تقول " لا تقتل " ( خروج 20 : 13 ) و كانت عقوبه القتل هي قتل القاتل ايضا , سواء كان قتلا بغدر ( خروج 21 : 14 ) أو كان ضربا أفضي الي الموت " من ضرب لأنسانا فمات يقتل قتلا " ( خروج 21 : 12 ) , بل كانت عقوبه القتل تنفذ علي القاتل الذي يقتل قتلا غير مباشر : كأن يترك انسان ثوره النطاح طليقا فيقتل انسانا كقول الكتاب المقدس " ان كان ثورا نطاحا من قبل و قد اشهد علي صاحبه و لم يضبطه فقتل رجلا او امرأه (فالثور يرجم و صاحبه ايضا يقتل " ( خروج 21 : 29
:قتل من يعتدي علي والديه
تنص الوصيه الخامسه من الوصايا العشر علي اكرام الوالدين " اكرم اباك و أمك لكي تطول ايام حياتك علي الأرض التي يعطيك الرب الهك " ( خروج 20 : 12 ) , و تقول الشريعه " من ضرب (أباه أو أمه يقتل قتلا .. و من شتم أباه أو امه يقتل قتلا " ( خروج 21 : 15 , 17
:قتل من يكسر وصيه حفظ السبت
الوصيه الرابعه من الوصايه العشر في القديم تقول " اذكر يوم السبت لتقدسه " ( خروج 20 : 8 ) و تقول الشريعه " كل من صنع عملا في يوم السبت يقتل قتلا " ( خروج 31 : 15 ) .
:قتل من ينطق بأسم الله باطلا
الوصيه الثالثه من الوصايه العشر في القديم تقول " لا تنطق بأسم الرب الهك باطلا , لأن الرب لا يبريء من نطق بأسمه باطلا " ( خروج 20 : 7 ) و في ذلك تقول الشريعه " و من جدف علي أسم الرب فأنه يقتل , يقتله كل الجماعه رجما . الغريب كالوطني , عندما يجدف علي اسم الرب يقتل " ( لاويين 24 : 16 ) .
حكم علي نابوت اليزرعيلي بالموت نتيجه لهذه التهمه التي اتهم بها ظلما ( 1 ملوك 21 : 13 ) ,
بهذه التهمه حكم قيافا علي السيد المسيح ظلما بالموت و شق ثيابه قائلا : " قد جدف , ما حاجتنا (بعد الي شهود " ( متي 26 : 65
:قتل من يكسر الوصيتين الأولي و الثانيه
تنص الوصيه الأولي علي عباده الله وحده " انا الرب الهك .. لا يكن لك الهه اخري امامي " و تنص الوصيه الثانيه علي الا يصنع الشخص لنفسه تمثالا منحوتا او صوره و يسجد لهما و يعبدهما, وكسر هذه الوصايا يستوجب القتل , كان الله يأمر بأباده الوثنيين كما يأمر بقتل كل من يقدم ذبائح للأوثان ( خروج 22 : 20 ) , و قد قتل ايليا كل انبياء البعل ( 1 ملوك 18 : 40 ) . و ايضا من ينشرون الوثنيه و المشعوذين كالسحره و العرافين " لا تدع ساحره تعيش"( خروج 22 : 18 ) و كل من كان يزيغ انسانا عن عباده الله كان يقتل( تثنيه 13 : 5 , 9 , 15 ) ,
(ثانيا : القتل او الأعدام في العهد الجديد ( في المسيحيه
كل ما ذكرناه سابقا , كان في العهد القديم حينما كانت الوثنيه و الشر خطرا يهدد الأيمان بالفناء , اما في المسيحيه فلم يعد أحد من هؤلاء يقتل أو يرجم . ما عدا القاتل الذي ما يزال يطارده قول (السيد المسيح " من أخذ بالسيف فبالسيف يهلك " ( مت 26 : 52
:القتل ( الأعدام ) حق لله و للدوله
وصيه " لا تقتل " لا تعني أن الله حرم القتل عموما , بل وجدناه يأمر بالقتل في حالات محدده كما أشرنا فهو صاحب الأرواح جميعا , و من حقه أن ينهي حياه الناس في أي وقت يشاء و بأي طريقه يشاء .
ان وصيه " لا تقتل " كانت وصيه للمعاملات الفرديه , و لكن جماعه المؤمنين وقتذاك , و الدوله حاليا كدوله , لها الحق أن تقتل في نطاق القانون ,
اذا وجد شخص مجرم , فمن حق الدوله أن تحكم عليه بالأعدام و تقتله , و لا تكون بفعلها هذا قد كسرت وصيه " لا تقتل " لأن الله يأمر بقتل القاتل " سافك دم الأنسان بالأنسان يسفك دمه " ( تكوين 9 : 6 ) , و قد قال السيد المسيح لبطرس " رد سيفك الي غمده , لأن كل الذين يأخذون (بالسيف بالسيف يهلكون " ( متي 26 : 52
.فعندما يتم قتل مثل هؤلاء السفاحون يكون هذا تنفيذا لأمر الله فيهم
هذا حق للدوله و هيئاتها الحاكمه ذات الولايه الشرعيه و ليس من شأن الأفراد مطلقا لضمان .التحقق من موضوعيه القتل عمدا أو بغير عمد و صونا للأمن البشري من الفوضي
المسيحيه تؤيد حمايه الحياه الأنسانيه من القتله و المجرمين , و السلاطين الكائنه هي مرتبه من الله و في ذلك قال القديس بولس الرسول " أفتريد ان لا تخاف السلطان فيكون لك مدح منه لأنه خادم للصلاح , و لكن ان فعلت الشر فخف لأنه لا يحمل السيف عبثا اذ هو خادم الله منتقم للغضب من الذي يفعل الشر " ( روميه 13 : 1 ــ 4
علي ذلك فعقوبه الأعدام لا تتناقض مع الآيه السيديه " رد سيفك الي غمده , لأن كل الذين يأخذون (بالسيف بالسيف يهلكون " ( متي 26 : 52
..............تم الرد .....


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (18 ديسمبر 2010)

واما الخائفون وغير المؤمنين والرجسون والقاتلون​ والزناة والسحرة وعبدة الاوثان وجميع الكذبة فنصيبهم في البحيرة المتقدة بنار وكبريت الذي هو الموت الثاني  رؤ 21: 8


فقال له يسوع رد سيفك الى مكانه.لان كل الذين يأخذون السيف بالسيف يهلكون​.  مت 26: 52​


----------



## manssour (18 ديسمبر 2010)

المسيحية تأمر بالقتل وها هي الأدلة 
( " سافك دم الأنسان بالأنسان يسفك دمه " ( تكوين 9 : 6
(" الذين يأخذون بالسيف بالسيف يهلكون " ( متي 26 : 52
 " من أخذ بالسيف فبالسيف يهلك " ( مت 26 : 52
وصيه " لا تقتل " لا تعني أن الله حرم القتل عموما ، بل وجدناه يأمر بالقتل في حالات محدده كما أشرنا فهو صاحب الأرواح جميعا ، و من حقه أن ينهي حياه الناس في أي وقت يشاء و بأي طريقه يشاء .
اذا وجد شخص مجرم ، فمن حق الدوله أن تحكم عليه بالأعدام و تقتله ، و لا تكون بفعلها هذا قد كسرت وصيه " لا تقتل " لأن الله يأمر بقتل القاتل " سافك دم الأنسان بالأنسان يسفك دمه " ( تكوين 9 : 6 ) ، و قد قال السيد المسيح لبطرس " رد سيفك الي غمده ، لأن كل الذين يأخذون (بالسيف بالسيف يهلكون " ( متي 26 : 52.فعندما يتم قتل مثل هؤلاء السفاحون يكون هذا تنفيذا لأمر الله فيهم 



                                               إذن إله المسيحية يأمر بالقتل


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 ديسمبر 2010)

manssour قال:


> إذن إله المسيحية يأمر بالقتل



*هل أتيت لتسأل أم لتجيب*


----------



## Mzajnjy (18 ديسمبر 2010)

manssour قال:


> المسيحية تأمر بالقتل وها هي الأدلة
> ( " سافك دم الأنسان بالأنسان يسفك دمه " ( تكوين 9 : 6
> (" الذين يأخذون بالسيف بالسيف يهلكون " ( متي 26 : 52
> " من أخذ بالسيف فبالسيف يهلك " ( مت 26 : 52
> ...


ما شاء الله بقيت تفسر على مزاجك خلاص بقيت عالم فى اللاهوت و الكتاب المقدس تحب افسرلك قرآنك على مزاجى و اطلعلك بلاوى منه ؟
عموما الايات التى وضعتها تتكلم عن عقوبة القاتل و ليس امر بالقتل لا اعرف اى المدارس علمتك
هل هناك اية فى الانجيل قالت اقتل ؟ اين فعل الامر فى الايات السابقة ؟ كيف تكون جاهل فى لغة الهك ورسوله ام انك تاخذ سنة رسولك فى ان تكون جاهل مثله حتى فى اللغة العربية؟
بالرجوع الى النحو فى اللغة العربية فان فعل الامر هو على وزن افعل اين هذا الوزن فى الايات السابقة؟


----------



## !ابن الملك! (18 ديسمبر 2010)

> *المسيحية تأمر بالقتل وها هي الأدلة
> ( " سافك دم الأنسان بالأنسان يسفك دمه " ( تكوين 9 : 6
> (" الذين يأخذون بالسيف بالسيف يهلكون " ( متي 26 : 52
> " من أخذ بالسيف فبالسيف يهلك " ( مت 26 : 52
> ...



منصور .
بينى وبينك كده .... انت مش مكسوف من نفسك ؟


الهنا لم يأمر بالقتل .. ووضع الوصية التى تقول ( لا تقتل )
وحذرنا من ان نقتل لان هذا فعل شيطانى .

فقال لنوح بعد الطوفان .
سافك دم الأنسان بالأنسان يسفك دمه " ( تكوين 9 : 6
اى لاتقتل .. حتى لا يتم قتلك من انسان شرير اخر .
لان الخطية نتيجتها تكون هلاك للانسان .

وفى العهد الجديد اكمل المسيح هذا الخط ورفعه الى مستوى جديد .

عندما جاء اليهود ليقبضوا على المسيح .. تعرف ايه اللى حصل؟؟

47 وَفِيمَا هُوَ يَتَكَلَّمُ إِذَا يَهُوذَا أَحَدُ الاِثْنَيْ عَشَرَ قَدْ جَاءَ وَمَعَهُ جَمْعٌ كَثِيرٌ بِسُيُوفٍ وَعِصِيٍّ مِنْ عِنْدِ رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَشُيُوخِ الشَّعْبِ. 
48 وَالَّذِي أَسْلَمَهُ أَعْطَاهُمْ عَلاَمَةً قَائِلاً: «الَّذِي أُقَبِّلُهُ هُوَ هُوَ. أَمْسِكُوهُ». 
49 فَلِلْوَقْتِ تَقَدَّمَ إِلَى يَسُوعَ وَقَالَ: «السَّلاَمُ يَا سَيِّدِي!» وَقَبَّلَهُ. 
50 فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «يَا صَاحِبُ لِمَاذَا جِئْتَ؟» حِينَئِذٍ تَقَدَّمُوا وَأَلْقَوُا الأَيَادِيَ عَلَى يَسُوعَ وَأَمْسَكُوهُ. 
51 وَإِذَا وَاحِدٌ مِنَ الَّذِينَ مَعَ يَسُوعَ مَدَّ يَدَهُ وَاسْتَلَّ سَيْفَهُ وَضَرَبَ عَبْدَ رَئِيسِ الْكَهَنَةِ فَقَطَعَ أُذْنَهُ. 
52 فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «رُدَّ سَيْفَكَ إِلَى مَكَانِهِ. لأَنَّ كُلَّ الَّذِينَ يَأْخُذُونَ السَّيْفَ بِالسَّيْفِ يَهْلِكُونَ! 

عندما حاول بطرس ان ينقذه وقطع اذن واحد من القادمين للقبض على المسيح.. فالمسيح لام بطرس وقال ان القتل هو عمل شيطانى ويتبعه قتل ايضا .

بل ان لوقا البشير يوضح ان المسيح تقدم وشفى اذن العبد وارجع له اذنه المقطوعة بمعجزة .,
لوقا 22
50 وَضَرَبَ وَاحِدٌ مِنْهُمْ عَبْدَ رَئِيسِ الْكَهَنَةِ فَقَطَعَ أُذْنَهُ الْيُمْنَى. 
51 فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: «دَعُوا إِلَى هَذَا!» وَلَمَسَ أُذْنَهُ وَأَبْرَأَهَا. 



المسيح سمى بالمفهوم .. 
فهو لم يكتفى بمقولة ( لاتقتل ) بل قال ايضا ( لا تغضب )


بص سيدك المسيح قال ايه .
21 «قَدْ سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ لِلْقُدَمَاءِ: لاَ تَقْتُلْ وَمَنْ قَتَلَ يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ الْحُكْمِ. 
22 وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَغْضَبُ عَلَى أَخِيهِ بَاطِلاً يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ الْحُكْمِ وَمَنْ قَالَ لأَخِيهِ: رَقَا يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ الْمَجْمَعِ وَمَنْ قَالَ: يَا أَحْمَقُ يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ نَارِ جَهَنَّمَ. 


لا تفترى على المسيح ..
المسيح بيقولك يا منصور
(John 12:48) ​​​​​​مَنْ رَذَلَنِي وَلَمْ يَقْبَلْ كَلاَمِي فَلَهُ مَنْ يَدِينُهُ. اَلْكَلاَمُ الَّذِي تَكَلَّمْتُ بِهِ هُوَ يَدِينُهُ فِي الْيَوْمِ الأَخِيرِ، 

كلمة ربنا يا منصور .. هى كالنار .
تطهرك ان احترمتها .. وتحرقك ان لم تحترمها .

كنت اظنك انسان جدير بالاحترام .. ولكنك تثبت لى العكس .
ربنا يهديك .​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (18 ديسمبر 2010)

*



إذن إله المسيحية يأمر بالقتل

أنقر للتوسيع...

 *

*يا حلالالالالالالاوه روح شوف الهك الاول و اوامره في القتل و الجهاد الاول و بعدين اعترض علي غيرك*​


----------



## بايبل333 (18 ديسمبر 2010)

> > *المسيحية تأمر بالقتل وها هي الأدلة
> > ( " سافك دم الأنسان بالأنسان يسفك دمه " ( تكوين 9 : 6
> > (" الذين يأخذون بالسيف بالسيف يهلكون " ( متي 26 : 52
> > " من أخذ بالسيف فبالسيف يهلك " ( مت 26 : 52
> > ...


 

هههههههههههههههه طيب يا حبيبى ركز معاى انت واخدهم من التفسير اللى انا وضعتة وبتسال :new6::new6:
انا جبت لك الكلام داة وتم شرحة جاى تقول فى كدة ومفيش كدة 
انت فين ردك على التفسير كمل التفسير .....:fun_lol:


----------



## Twin (19 ديسمبر 2010)

manssour قال:


> هل هناك آيات في الإنجيل تأمر بالقتل ؟


​


manssour قال:


> ما هي عقوبة القاتل في المسيحية ؟ ​


*لا إله الا المسيح ....*
*السؤال الأول يختلف عن الثاني *
*الأول تسأل عن القتل وما يثبته من الأنجيل -الكتاب المقدس- والثاني تسأل عن العقوبة من وجهة النظر المسيحية *
*وهذا يختلف عن ذاك في الطرح وسياق الحوار والتواصل ...*​

*وبعد كل هذا تأتي لتحلل وتفسر وتبرهن ,,,,,, أه منك ولد *​


manssour قال:


> المسيحية تأمر بالقتل وها هي الأدلة
> ( " سافك دم الأنسان بالأنسان يسفك دمه " ( تكوين 9 : 6
> (" الذين يأخذون بالسيف بالسيف يهلكون " ( متي 26 : 52
> " من أخذ بالسيف فبالسيف يهلك " ( مت 26 : 52
> ...


ولكنك يعيبك بعض الأشياء ....
1 -كونك تعديت دورك في كونك سائل وتخطيته وتقمصت دور المحلل والناقد
2- أنك لا تقرأ ما وضع من ردود بل تتغاضي عن النظر اليها حتي
3- نسخك لما كتبه غيرك ... وهذا ليس نسخ حروف وكلمات فقط بل نسخ لفكر وهذا خطر عليك بشده لأنك وإن أستمريت أسبوعين فقط علي هذا الحال ستتحول يا أخي لشخص لا يفكر ومع الوقت ستتحول الي صنم وهذا كفراً وضلال
4- لم تحاول أن تتناسي للحظة واحدة وأنت هنا أنك مسلم ناسخ وأتيت هنا لتبيان الحق ولهدي الناس .... متناسياً أن هدي هذه قد ماتت في عام 2009 في حادثة قطار العياط  ​ 
وأخيراً وبصدق هناك مشكلة أخري أنك مزجت بين العقوبة والقانون وتطبيقة
كون ان الله في القديم قال كوصية عظمي لا تقتل هذا لا يعني أنه نفي تنفيذ عقوبة القتل علي القاتل 
بمعني انه عندما قال لا تقل قال هذا وهذا حق فالقتل من الكبائر 
ولكنه لم ينفي وقع العقاب علي القاتل بالقتل ..... فهمت​ 
ففي القانون الأرضي ممنوع القتل فهذا محرم دولياً ولكن هذا لا ينفي عقومة الأعدام علي من قتل متعدياً وكاسراً القانون ​ 
فمن قال لا تقتل لم ينفي عقوبة القتل الموضوعة علي من قتل بيد قاضي أو هيئة تدينه وتضع العقاب وتقوم بالتنفيذ​​


----------



## Mzajnjy (19 ديسمبر 2010)

أضافة لما سبق ايضا ان هذه الآيات تتكلم عن مصير القاتل و لم تامر حتى بعقابه فمثلا عندما اقول لك من يقترب من النار حرقته فهل هكذا امرت النار ان تحرق؟ اعقل يا حبيبي و افهم قبل ما تنسخ


----------



## بايبل333 (19 ديسمبر 2010)

> أضافة لما سبق ايضا ان هذه الآيات تتكلم عن مصير القاتل و لم تامر حتى بعقابه فمثلا عندما اقول لك من يقترب من النار حرقته فهل هكذا امرت النار ان تحرق؟ اعقل يا حبيبي و افهم قبل ما تنسخ


"اولا"انت جاى تسال ولا جاى تجاوب .؟.
"ثانيا" فى ايئة فى الانجيل بتقول *23 وَالْمُبَاحَثَاتُ الْغَبِيَّةُ وَالسَّخِيفَةُ اجْتَنِبْهَا، عَالِمًا أَنَّهَا تُوَلِّدُ خُصُومَاتٍ،
24 وَعَبْدُ الرَّبِّ لاَ يَجِبُ أَنْ يُخَاصِمَ، بَلْ يَكُونُ مُتَرَفِّقًا بِالْجَمِيعِ، صَالِحًا لِلتَّعْلِيمِ، صَبُورًا عَلَى الْمَشَقَّاتِ،*
*"ثالثا" ما هو الحل فى نظرك ..؟.*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 ديسمبر 2010)

manssour قال:


> هل هناك آيات في الإنجيل تأمر بالقتل ؟


 طبعا لاء .. !!


----------



## Mzajnjy (19 ديسمبر 2010)

بايبل333 قال:


> "اولا"انت جاى تسال ولا جاى تجاوب .؟.
> "ثانيا" فى ايئة فى الانجيل بتقول *23 وَالْمُبَاحَثَاتُ الْغَبِيَّةُ وَالسَّخِيفَةُ اجْتَنِبْهَا، عَالِمًا أَنَّهَا تُوَلِّدُ خُصُومَاتٍ،*
> *24 وَعَبْدُ الرَّبِّ لاَ يَجِبُ أَنْ يُخَاصِمَ، بَلْ يَكُونُ مُتَرَفِّقًا بِالْجَمِيعِ، صَالِحًا لِلتَّعْلِيمِ، صَبُورًا عَلَى الْمَشَقَّاتِ،*
> *"ثالثا" ما هو الحل فى نظرك ..؟.*


صلح النظارة يا حج بايبل مش انا اللى بسال يا حج ده انا برد عليه:gy0000:


----------



## manssour (19 ديسمبر 2010)

أنا لا أفسر على مزاجي ، الآيات التي وضعتها تأمر بقتل القاتل و حامل السيف ، إذن المسيحية تأمر بالقتل ولكن لا يستفاد منه أن يقتل الأبرياء بل فقط المجرمون
أنا لا أفتري على المسيح  و أنا إنسان جدير بالإحترام


----------



## Mzajnjy (19 ديسمبر 2010)

manssour قال:


> أنا لا أفسر على مزاجي ، الآيات التي وضعتها تأمر بقتل القاتل و حامل السيف ، إذن المسيحية تأمر بالقتل ولكن لا يستفاد منه أن يقتل الأبرياء بل فقط المجرمون
> أنا لا أفتري على المسيح و أنا إنسان جدير بالإحترام


 ماشى يا جدير بالاحترام هات الآيات اللى بتقول انها بـتامر بالقتل من الانجيل و هات الشاهد بتاعها كمان


----------



## manssour (19 ديسمبر 2010)

ليس بالضرورة أن يقول الله اقتل حتى نقول إن الله يأمر بالقتل هناك آيات قلتها تعني أن الله أمر بالقتل


----------



## Mzajnjy (19 ديسمبر 2010)

manssour قال:


> ليس بالضرورة أن يقول الله اقتل حتى نقول إن الله يأمر بالقتل هناك آيات قلتها تعني أن الله أمر بالقتل


 لا بقى بالضرورة والا اتهامك باطل و ما بنى على بطال فهو باطل و يغلق الموضوع ولا تسال فيه مرة اخرى عندك شئ قدمه معندكش تصمت ولا تتكلم


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 ديسمبر 2010)

manssour قال:


> وأنا إنسان جدير بالإحترام



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

لا تعليق*


----------



## Desert Rose (19 ديسمبر 2010)

manssour قال:


> ليس بالضرورة أن يقول الله اقتل حتى نقول إن الله يأمر بالقتل هناك آيات قلتها تعني أن الله أمر بالقتل




*ليس بالضرورة ان يقول اقتل ؟ امال بالضرورة يقول ايه ؟

ماهذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ظ
*


----------



## Mzajnjy (19 ديسمبر 2010)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ليس بالضرورة ان يقول اقتل ؟ امال بالضرورة يقول ايه ؟*
> 
> *ماهذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ظ*


 هذا تهنيج اسلامى فى المخيخ الايسر للعقل الواعى الغير واعى بالمرة يؤدى الى قصور فى الشراين التى تنقل الافكار فيتم حجب التفكير عن مخ المسلم و تصبح هذه المنطقة مظلمة لا يدخلها شعاع العلم او التفكير و عليا الطلاق ما انا فاهم حاجة من اللى بقوله:vava:


----------



## Twin (19 ديسمبر 2010)

manssour قال:


> أنا لا أفسر على مزاجي ، الآيات التي وضعتها تأمر بقتل القاتل و حامل السيف ، إذن المسيحية تأمر بالقتل ولكن لا يستفاد منه أن يقتل الأبرياء بل فقط المجرمون
> أنا لا أفتري على المسيح و أنا إنسان جدير بالإحترام



*لا إله الا المسيح ...*
*أنت جي تقول أنا لا أفسر علي مزاجي ! أزاي بقي *
*أه سوري أنت بتنسخ بس نسيت دية *
*وثانياً ما دام أنت فاهم أن الموضوع مش هيكون ع البرئ وبتقول علي المجرمين فقط *
*يبقي أيه المشكلة ؟*
*أذن المسيحية لا تأمر بقل البرئ وقتاله وعمل فتوحات وغزوات وقتل بشر وسفك دما فأما القبول والخنوع أو القتل أو محتمل أن تكون جزية !*

*وأخيراً نصيحة لك ....*
*إن أردت أن تُحترم من الناس عليك في البدء أن تحترمهم وتحترم عقولهم وتكون علي قدر المسؤليه *​ 


> ليس بالضرورة أن يقول الله اقتل حتى نقول إن الله يأمر بالقتل هناك آيات قلتها تعني أن الله أمر بالقتل


 
*أفلاس أسلامي واضح .....*
*مع أن هذا يناقض عقيدتك التي تدعوا الي قتال الناس *

*يغلق للأفلاس ولتمام الأجابة*​


----------

